# Suche einen Gästepass



## dave_1 (18. Mai 2012)

Ich suche einen Gästepass für meinen Kollegen, da ja in der Digitalen Version keine vergeben werden ..... Danke Blizz :-(

Nja würd mich freun wenn mir jmd einen schickt 
Danke im voraus 
Dave


----------

